# How many kittens should i buy?



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello everone, im ILOVETABBYS, im new to the site and was wondering if there were any kind cat lovers who could help me.
I have made the decision (after a long time discussing it with family and friends, lots of research) to get kittens. I was thinking that seeing as i would like more than one anyway that i might as well as get two together, siblings. I went to see the litter with my friend who is a volunteer for cats protection. The mum rosie was a fantastic mum and the kittens were gorgoues, clear blue eyes, soft shiny coat, clean bums! etc. The thing is when we got there, there was only 3 in the litter, 3 gorgeous tabbys. 1 boy and 2 girls. They all have a lovely connection and loved playing and cuddling each other. So, my dilema is, do i just get 2 as originally planned and leave 1 on his/her own. OR take all three? I would not mind 3 as i am a huge cat lover andwould prob want more anyway. I work from home (average of 8 hours a week) for myself so i can change these hours to suit and am only ay uni 4 hours a week. My 5 year old son, is very intelligent and extremely well behaved (he was very gentle with the kittens when we went to see them) so in those respects i do not worry, but i dont know if taking an extra kitten would be much more work than 2!
Please help as i need o give a decision this week. 
Thank you for taking the time to read this, and for any help you may offer.
ILOVETABBYS


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

With a decision like this u cant let your heart rule your head, You need to think of worst senirios (sp) i.e what happens if both girls get pregnant by their brother? all 3 cats get ill at the same times etc 
Im sure you wouldn't want that, I have 3 cats different ages and all get on fine but when i got my recent kitten she did better on her own than she did with her sister so i was happy to have her on her own so they do cope.
I would look at just getting 2 hun xx


----------



## Degas (Sep 19, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> Hello everone, im ILOVETABBYS, im new to the site and was wondering if there were any kind cat lovers who could help me.
> I have made the decision (after a long time discussing it with family and friends, lots of research) to get kittens. I was thinking that seeing as i would like more than one anyway that i might as well as get two together, siblings. I went to see the litter with my friend who is a volunteer for cats protection. The mum rosie was a fantastic mum and the kittens were gorgoues, clear blue eyes, soft shiny coat, clean bums! etc. The thing is when we got there, there was only 3 in the litter, 3 gorgeous tabbys. 1 boy and 2 girls. They all have a lovely connection and loved playing and cuddling each other. So, my dilema is, do i just get 2 as originally planned and leave 1 on his/her own. OR take all three? I would not mind 3 as i am a huge cat lover andwould prob want more anyway. I work from home (average of 8 hours a week) for myself so i can change these hours to suit and am only ay uni 4 hours a week. My 5 year old son, is very intelligent and extremely well behaved (he was very gentle with the kittens when we went to see them) so in those respects i do not worry, but i dont know if taking an extra kitten would be much more work than 2!
> Please help as i need o give a decision this week.
> Thank you for taking the time to read this, and for any help you may offer.
> ILOVETABBYS


Hello and Welcome, I am new to.

I thought I would share with you the advice the breeder of my kitten gave me. She said she didn't like selling 2 kittens together as pets because the kittens have each other to play with and don't need you for fun and games. I don't know how true it is, I only wanted one anyway. Her advice was to wait at least 6 months so that you can bond with the first kitten.

A horrible word as well is finance


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I would just get the 2 girls to be honest. Same reasons as Jem really. 3 kittens will be very hard work and you have to think about their vaccinations, speying, worming, food ect. The other one will find a home too and will be just fine. 
Welcome by the way*


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for the help everyone, i will deffo have a good think about everything. Forgot to say on the last post, the boy and one of the girls seem to have a better relationship, the other is a bit of a loner! And as for getting pregnant they will be getting 'done' as soon as they are old enough. 
So should i stick to the boy and the girl who seem to have bonded better or what? 
Thanks and sorry if im being a pain in the bum by asking to many questions!
ILT xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

2 kittens will make a good pair for playing, sleeping together etc.

If you have the finances and time and energy and fancy having all three then why not? I know several people who were faced with your predicament, got all three and have never looked back. Let us know ur deciaion.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally would never get just one kitten as I think two keep each other company and have the sort of rough and tumble games it is very difficult for a slave to have with them in the same sort of way. I haven't found that having two has meant they have bonded less with me. Both Tigger and Tabitha are real cuddle cats - although Tigger does go out a fair bit too.

Tabitha had five kittens and I wouldn't let my friend have just the one as he works long hours. He had two and he now says he is so glad he did as they play together and snuggle up together but still sit on him and purr when he is home. I kept the remaining three kittens as I didn't want one to be on her own. I don't really find three any more work than two but then I have eight cats altogether so I guess an extra one didn't make that much difference overall. 

A difference it does make is in the finances - the injections obviously cost more but I was fortunate that my vet gave me multi-cat discount. I also have a local animal charity who subsidise neutering even for those who work so I am very, very lucky that I can get all three spayed for a fraction of what my vet would have charged. I'm going to help out at one of their collection days to try and give something back as it will help me out so much.

I did get Tigger neutered quite early as I was so worried he would get Tabitha pregnant. It was a relief when he was done. I wanted her to have a litter but not by her brother.

If you can afford to care for all three then I'd say go for it. It is lovely watching them all play together.


----------



## potatoes (Sep 11, 2008)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> Hello everone, im ILOVETABBYS, im new to the site and was wondering if there were any kind cat lovers who could help me.
> I have made the decision (after a long time discussing it with family and friends, lots of research) to get kittens. I was thinking that seeing as i would like more than one anyway that i might as well as get two together, siblings. I went to see the litter with my friend who is a volunteer for cats protection. The mum rosie was a fantastic mum and the kittens were gorgoues, clear blue eyes, soft shiny coat, clean bums! etc. The thing is when we got there, there was only 3 in the litter, 3 gorgeous tabbys. 1 boy and 2 girls. They all have a lovely connection and loved playing and cuddling each other. So, my dilema is, do i just get 2 as originally planned and leave 1 on his/her own. OR take all three? I would not mind 3 as i am a huge cat lover andwould prob want more anyway. I work from home (average of 8 hours a week) for myself so i can change these hours to suit and am only ay uni 4 hours a week. My 5 year old son, is very intelligent and extremely well behaved (he was very gentle with the kittens when we went to see them) so in those respects i do not worry, but i dont know if taking an extra kitten would be much more work than 2!
> Please help as i need o give a decision this week.
> Thank you for taking the time to read this, and for any help you may offer.
> ILOVETABBYS


Hello and welcome....I'm new too. I would watch out if I was you..I'm in the same boat. I work for myself and do work from home when required. But the problem is..you might find you get to do little actual work with the kittens around...especially if you have set out a specific work structure, you'll find it goes straight out the window. My advice is...get a fully grown cat. Working from home is a disadvantage...you wont get anything done. For example, what are you going to do if your kittens want to go on your lap all the time, while you're at the PC working? Lock them out of the study? And then they cry and scratch at the door...you have to feed them, clean their litter etc. I'd think about it.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you can afford to take on 3 then get the 3 

I feel sorry for the loner!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Been there done that!
I set out to get two kittens (a boy and a girl) at the begining of the year, there were 3 in the litter, and I came home with all 3! The best move I ever made!
I felt like I was chooseing who I didn't want, and I couldn't do it, OH was over the moon when I came home with 3 aswell.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The best reason for not taking all three would be that you leave yourself an option to get another from elsewhere whenever you next feel broody  - but I bet I'd end up taking all three.

Liz


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I think if they are kittens three grow up fine together, I would probably be the same as you and want all three (Did anyone see Paul O'Grady last night, I nearly called to offer ALL those kittens a home!)

However there are a lot of costs attached to having cats and times that by three, it is a big outlay.

I have two, we got them a day apart and I wouldn't change them for the world. They are best friends and when they were really young they played none stop together, slept together etc. They also have really different personalities and I like the fact I have two different acting cats and am able to list their differences till my hearts content. So I love having more than one and couldn't imagine having a solo cat. Would I like three - of course!!

But remember cats are individual creatures they also like their own space. Even at 9 months Ella and Effie like to do their own thing and they are not as close as they were (but are still close!). Kittens are cute but kittens age faster than humans and they won't be the little cute balls of fluff for long and will end up as cats within months and you need to make sure you are ready for three cats - what I mean is - it's a long commitment, when I got my two, I thought long and hard if I could A) offer them a home forever and B) could I afford it.

My advise would be go for the two and see how you get on. An adorable little boy kitten will find a home no problem, so love the two little girls like mad.

A lot of cats end up without a home because owners cannot keep them or haven't thought about the implications of being a cat owner. Circumstances can change, people move. Plus there is the expenses of catteries of you go on holiday. Although getting another cat at a later stage can be difficult, as cats are territorial and don't intergrate together well at first, you maybe able to add to your brood later, if you think it is applicable. 

However if you are loaded and have a huuuge house and garden, go for the three! 

Whatever you do - we expect to see pics of the two/three you get!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If you can afford three kittens then I think 3 are ok.

But you will need to pay approx £50-£60 per kitten for their first injections then around £30-£40 for each booster shot.

You will then need to pay for worming and flea treatments for each kitten.

A castrate and 2 spays, spays costing more. Anything from £40 - £80. Suggest getting the boy done around 5months, just in case 

Then the good quality kitten foods, beds, toys, etc...

You will need more litter trays and litter and time to clean all of these out daily etc.

Just give it some thought. I have 7 cats so I'm not one to speak but just be sure you're sure LOL


----------



## Tinks (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! I would find that one hard too! We took on 2 abandoned kittens and at one point I was going to rehome the boy (was a boy and a girl) but the 2 just constantly play together and would just be lost without the other one....so I think baby kittens do better with a second kitten....also meant that the older cats didnt have the babies jumping on them as much (although they do anyway......). However, the others are right the initial costs will be high (no such thing as a free kitten!) and you have the ongoing expenses. I myself faced this one only it was can I manage with 6??? or do I rehome the boy and drop down to 5!....but my husband and I decided that for the sake of one extra one its not worth the agonising so we kept the boy and now have 6. I do however on a daily basis think I am not sure about the amount of cats...so much work! (dont know how you breeders do it.....hats off to you its amazing!). But, I also understand you dont want to leave one behind! oooohhh decisions, decisions. I say go for all 3!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I have done both options...taken 2 at a time or just brought one in at a time.

I have to admit that I have bonded better with the ones that I have brought in individually because they come to me for comfort and attention rather than each other. At the same time though, they seem to find it less stressful when they are brought in with a littermate....it really is down to the temperament of the individual kitten.

I am sure you will make the right choice for you...just think long and hard because 3 kittens will make a lot more mess than 2!!

Louise
x


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Degas said:


> She said she didn't like selling 2 kittens together as pets because the kittens have each other to play with and don't need you for fun and games.


Thats not been my experience, I always liked 2 kits to go together, I encouraged it by reducing the price.
The will play together yes, but I beleive having a pal helps them to settle in better and reduces the stress of the move.
When I've had litters yes they do play together but also love to play with us as well, had the scratches on the legs to prove it LOL
Mary
x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would have always chosen either two females or a male and a female.

The male and female I had I had to work closely with the vet to ensure they were neutered early enough to stop unwanted litters but not too soon.

I have two males now and wouldn't hesitate to have two of the same sex. It takes the worry out of unwanted litters.

No doubt you have considered the financial burden. It isn't just food, vet bills but holiday times too. We go away shortly for 12 days and its costing £12 per night for the kittens and £10 per night for our dog, in cattery/kennels.

Sue


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, can i just say a huge 'Thank you' to everyone who has welcomed me to the site and another 'Thank you' for all of the advice.
I should have mentioned that the kittens are cat protection kittens so they are paying for the vaccinations (at 12 weeks and 15 i think) same for worming and as for being 'done' they also pay for that for all 3 kittens/2 depending on my decision! All they ask is for a donation which will be significantly less than the cost of taking them to the vets to get all these done. As for frontline i have the spray that i use on my dog so thats covered and for holidays, my fab neighbour and good friend have an arrangement that when she goes away i have her pets and vice versa. So no kennel costs. I already have a huge 7 tier scratching post with built in bed and another igloo bed, i have toys (balls with bells in them, fish on a string etc!) I have a discount card for a 'supermarket' which gets me 10% off kitten food (well everything!) I have a large littler tray with lid and get a 30kg bag (i think its that big!) for £6. So the start up cost is not that much for me. I just dont think i could leave that poor kitten on her own, and as for having 3 kittens/cats my neighbour has 3 cats who pop into mine at least twice a day so am used to having 3 cats around me! 
I have taken on board all the advice given, which i am very grateful for, and i am going to be making a decision (which i think i already have done!) and will let you all know as soon as i have made it and let the fosterer know! 
Thank you again, xx


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

...I think you have choosen all 3...
Good for you girl! Thats what I would have done.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Me too 

Have great fun with your new fur babies - seeing three snuggled up in a big ball of fluff is so cute - not that they are still for that long!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, these kittes have fallen on their paws, lucky devils. Let us know when you get them 
ps: i couldn't have left one kitten in its own either!!!!!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

I am so gutted, after making the decision to take all three, I phoned the fosterer only to be told that the third has been reserved. So i guess it was not to be. Well 2 is still a good number, and i can just love them more now!
My son is an archer and wants to name them Bow (girl) and Arrow (boy) ! what do you guys think!?
thanks for all your kind advice and friendly welcome and comments. 
xx
xx
xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, well at least you can still have 2 of them. Not sure on the names though*


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

I know me niether tbh! I wanted one called Leonardo and the other called 
Da vinci! Or i also thought one called Rams and the other Tut, as in Ramses the great and the other as in King tutenkamun. I thought that would be quite fitting as the ancient egyptians worshiped cats! I dont know, any suggestions welcome, but to be honest i will have a fight on my hands trying to change them, my son does seem set! LOL!
x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

when can you have them? u will probably end up with the names your son has picked  I quite like the names -bit different


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> when can you have them? u will probably end up with the names your son has picked  I quite like the names -bit different


I will be getting them 4 weeks on friday, cant wait. I am SOOOOOOOOO excited!!! My fluffy babies who i can love! Am gutted about not getting the third but i guess it was not meant to be! 
I can always get another at a later date! I quite fancy a ginger! 
x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I LOVE the names!!!!  

Yep fate played a part there and prehas the 3rd kitten just weren't meant to be.

Not long to wait now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I can remember when I was waiting for my kitten - seemed like I was waiting for ages, can you go see them when you want? it will be sooooooo nice to have 2 kittens around!!!!!!!!  can you take pics of them if you visit?


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, im going 2 weeks on friday, cant wait to see them. My friend took some pictures on her mobile i will ask her to put them on and email me them, so i can put them on here for you all to see! 
x
And i deffo think fate interveined too! 2 will be fab!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

ah good - cant wait to see pics. xxx


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Kids naming pets is just great  my cousins 3 year old nephew was allowed to name his kitten...so the kitten is called Rectangle!!! Love it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Kids naming pets is just great my cousins 3 year old nephew was allowed to name his kitten...so the kitten is called Rectangle!!! Love it


*Hahaha, I love that name*


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

PussyCatNan said:


> Kids naming pets is just great  my cousins 3 year old nephew was allowed to name his kitten...so the kitten is called Rectangle!!! Love it


I literally nearly just choked on my drink reading this cos i was laughing that much! So funny!!! Next to rectangle, bow and arrow dont seem so 'differant'! 

Ahh, so funny kids arent they! LOL!!!

And i suppose bow and arrow are much better than what he first suggested:-
Dalek Sec and Dalek Cann!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea, in that case i'd go for bow and arrow, lol*


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

i dont want to put a downer on this thread.
But i read you said you had the frontline spray for your dog as the flea treatment.
i have just read another post where people have advised to make sure you dont use the dog flea treatment on cats. 
I dont know if the flea spray is suitable for both cats and dogs.
I just wanted to put this in as it shocked me what can happen


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

wizzadora said:


> i dont want to put a downer on this thread.
> But i read you said you had the frontline spray for your dog as the flea treatment.
> i have just read another post where people have advised to make sure you dont use the dog flea treatment on cats.
> I dont know if the flea spray is suitable for both cats and dogs.
> ...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*The Frontline Spray IS for cats and dogs and can be used on both, *


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

ok just wanted to check cos i read a post where it can cause seizures and even death! *gulp*
I have seen a cat having a seizure and its not nice.
I have seizures myself and it takes it out of me completely, it must be sooo much worse for a cat.
I just wanted to make sure, as i would hate anyone to make the mistake


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Bow and Arrow are cute names!

You can always name them Beau and erm... Arrow if you want to change it. Ok that wasn't very well thought out by myself!


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

wizzadora said:


> i dont want to put a downer on this thread.
> But i read you said you had the frontline spray for your dog as the flea treatment.
> i have just read another post where people have advised to make sure you dont use the dog flea treatment on cats.
> I dont know if the flea spray is suitable for both cats and dogs.
> I just wanted to put this in as it shocked me what can happen


It is safe for both as i actually get it off my neighbour who uses it on both her 2 dogs and 3 cats. But thanks for the concern though!

x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ILOVETABBYS said:


> It is safe for both as i actually get it off my neighbour who uses it on both her 2 dogs and 3 cats. But thanks for the concern though!
> 
> x


*yes it is safe you can buy the spray from your vets or websites but it is pescription only *


----------

